# speedometer cable leaking oil 1982 720



## 1982datsun720 (Feb 18, 2018)

i was told, if the vent was clogged up on the transfer case, or transmission the oil would run up the speedometer cable and drip under my dash onto my feet, im having an oil leak under my dash, it sounds ridiculous, since i have no idea why it was happening, i did some research, i could have bad o rings where the speedometer plugs into the transfer case, but i figure id check the easiest thing first and see if my breather hose was clogged maybe?, but i have no idea where that is located, looking to see if somebody has done this before, or if im wrong completely? , anything would help, appreciate it.


----------



## 1982datsun720 (Feb 18, 2018)

its a 4x4 btw


----------

